# Cherry Wine.. Thick?



## Trooper307 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello fellow wine makers. I have been making wine for over a year now and decided to try my hand at a cherry wine using juice and not the actual fruit. I have included a photo of the juice I used.

well I had 4 32oz bottles and added them to my primary fermenter, stirred them together then checked the SG. Straight out of the bottle the SG was 1.080 well since I was only making a gallon I figured great no need to add sugar or water to the juice.

Here was the recipe I used:
4 32oz bottles juice
1 ½ tsp. Acid Blend Powder
1 tsp. Nutrient Powder
½ tsp. Pectic Enzyme Powder

Make a yeast starter with Red star Montrachet wine yeast and 4 oz of the juice.

Juice seemed to ferment well. checked a few days later and SG was 1.015 so decided to rack it over to the secondary 1 gallon carboy. 

My issue is the wine seems to be thick, thicker than any other wine I have made. is this an issue? even though the starting SG was good right out of the bottle should I have added a little water and sugar to get the sugar level back up? Or is this just a thicker wine because it was pure juice?

any ideas guys?


----------

